# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Moczenie łóżka w nocy

## Imka

Któraś z Was ma taki sam problem z dzieckiem, że moczy się w nocy? W dzień zero problemu, natomiast w nocy, przynajmniej raz w tygodniu wstajemy, bo łóżko całe zasikane. Nie mam już pomysłu  :Frown:

----------


## Ewelina30

A w jakim wieku jest Twoje dziecko? Do pewnego momentu to jeszcze normalne, napisz coś więcej :Smile:

----------


## dori

U nas podobny problem, ale wszyscy mówią, że syn wyrośnie. Ja zaczynam się coraz bardziej stresować, bo ma już cztery lata. Może to problem z emocjami, nie wiem, może psycholog pomoże?

----------


## rysiek301

> U nas podobny problem, ale wszyscy mówią, że syn wyrośnie. Ja zaczynam się coraz bardziej stresować, bo ma już cztery lata. Może to problem z emocjami, nie wiem, może psycholog pomoże?


Myślę że w tym wieku, to już najprawdopodobniej przyczyną będą emocje. Należałoby przeanalizować, czy np. dziecko jest świadkiem częstych kłótni rodziców, jakichś napięć itp. Pomysł konsultacji u psychologa wydaje mi się bardzo dobry.

----------


## elmirka

Przyczyny emocjonalne to bardzo rzadko przyczyna moczenia nocnego. Moim zdaniem 4-latek ma jeszcze czas. Powyżej 5 roku życia to bym się martwiła. Ewentualnie zajrzyj na strone suchy poranek i tam poczytaj, na pewno wiele cennych informacji znajdziesz  :Smile:

----------


## Adaz

A słyszałyście o czymś takim jak alarm wybudzeniowy? Ktoś z Was stosował go u swojego dziecka?

----------


## elmirka

Tak, to bardzo dobry rozwiązanie, które pozwoli na wykształcenie u dziecka nawyku wstawania w nocy na siusiu  :Wink:  Alarm ma taką przewagą nad budzeniem przez rodziców, że on budzi dziecko w odpowiednim momencie, jak poczuje wilgoć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A gdzie się kupuje taki alarm? Trzeba mieć na to jakiś papier od lekarza czy można na własną rękę?

----------


## elmirka

Można na własną rękę, chociaz konsultacja z lekarzem na pewno nie zaszkodzi  :Wink:  A alarm można kupić np. w aptece albo w sklepie medycznym, a jak nie znajdziesz gdzies na miejscu to w internecie już bez problemu.

----------


## Eliah

Słuchajcie, a ile czasu potrzeba, żeby było widać pierwsze efekty stosowania tego alarmu wybudzeniowego?

----------


## nutria777

> Słuchajcie, a ile czasu potrzeba, żeby było widać pierwsze efekty stosowania tego alarmu wybudzeniowego?


myślę ze to kwestia indywidualna i zależy od dziecka ale parę tygodni to pewnie potrwa może dłużej, ciężko powiedziec, tak czy siak warto spróbować

----------


## Zole

Czy trzeba jakość specjalnie przygotować się do pierwszej wizyty u lekarza? Powinnam zrobić dziecku jakieś badania?

----------


## Sandy

Na stronie suchyporanek.pl masz fajnie opisane jak przygotować się do wizyty. No i możesz sobie pobrać dzienniczek mikcji do wypełniania albo apkę.

----------


## bycka

Ooo a gdzie można i za ile pobrać taka aplikację?

----------


## Malinai

Też korzystałam, więc chętnie podzielę się informacją. Taką aplikację bez problemu możesz pobrać ze strony suchego poranka, zupełnie za darmo  :Smile:

----------


## Anda

Mam pytanie jeszcze odnośnie tego alarmu czy dziecko czuje, że ma coś założone? Jest powodem jakiegoś dyskomfortu? Boję się, że moje dziecko mogłoby mieć problem z założeniem sobie czegoś takiego.

----------


## elmirka

Pewnie trochę jest to czuć, ale nie jest to chyb jakoś bardzo uciążliwe. Moj syn normalnie z tym zasypiał, nie zwracał uwagi, sam zauważał postępy i cieszył się z nich

----------


## lamina

Czy stosowanie alarmu wybudzeniowego jest trudniejsze u chłopca niż u dziewczynki ?

----------


## Sandy

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby to miało znaczenie, jakiej dziecko jest płci. Problem z moczeniem występuje u jednych i drugich.

----------


## dobrotka

> Nie wydaje mi się, żeby to miało znaczenie, jakiej dziecko jest płci. Problem z moczeniem występuje u jednych i drugich.


Nie chodziło raczej o to u której płci. Tylko o sam alarm wybudzeniowy. Wiadomo, że dziewczynki i chłopcy fizjologicznie się bardzo od siebie różnią.

----------


## Sandy

Nie ma to znaczenia, bo każdy alarm działa na wilgoć i działa tak samo. Końcówka w bieliźnie, po wychwyceniu wilgoci uruchamia alarm.

----------


## elmirka

Nie wiem czy widziałyście, na stronie suchyporanek.pl jest darmowy audiobook, czytany przez Wiktora Zborowskiego. Można ściągnąć i puścić dziecku do snu. Temat oczywiście związany z moczeniem, może to pozwoli dziecku oswoić temat.

----------


## Zika

Dzięki, coś takiego chciałam poszukać, spróbuję dzisiaj wieczorem puścić mojemu synowi i mam nadzieję, że nie będzie już tak bardzo skrępowany, kiedy będę z nim poruszać temat moczenia.

----------


## Guńka

Dziewczyny, a czy możecie polecić jakiś konkretny model alarmu wybudzeniowego? Coś sprawdzonego, bo trochę boję się w ciemno kupować i nie wiem za bardzo na co zwracać uwagę.

----------


## elmirka

Ja stosowałam alarm lata temu, nie pamietam modelu. Ale nie masz się czego obawiać. Wszystkie działają tak samo. Kup taki, jak Ci się podoba po prostu. Może niech dziecko wybierze, jaki chce, jaki będzie chętnie zakładać.

----------


## Kamekace

Warto wiedzieć jak pomóc maluchowi jeszcze zanim pójdziemy do lekarza. Na suchy poranek można przeczytać, że warto starać się nie podawać dziecku dużo płynów przed snem. O odpowiednie nawodnienie dziecka zadbać w ciągu dnia. Warto też zwracać uwagę na to, co pije  dziecko. Może jest jakiś rodzaj napoju, który powoduje wytwarzanie większej ilości moczu w nocy. Trzeba go unikać. Przed pójściem spać na pewno warto przypilnować dziecko, aby skorzystało z toalety. Czasem warto też w pokoju malucha zaświecić lampkę tak, żeby ułatwić mu w nocy wyjście do toalety.

----------


## Mirtka

Oni tam super tłumaczą jak wspierać dziecko i w jaki sposób rozmawiać, żeby nie czuło się zawstydzone.

----------


## elmirka

Skoro już w tym temacie rozmów z dzieckiem itd. to na stronie suchy poranek, jest też książeczka do pobrania (ebook lub adiobook), można dziecku poczytać lub puscić do snu. Bardzo fajne opowiadanie dla dzieci, które mają ten problem.

----------


## zawijajka

Genialna jest ta bajka "Jak Tymek został detektywem", sama z przyjemnością słuchałam.

----------


## Sandy

Chyba mnie coś ominęło. Co to za bajki są?

----------


## Wikis

Pozwala dzieciakowi w przyjazny sposób oswoić się z problemem moczenia nocnego. Przyjemnie się słucha, czyta Wiktor Zborowski.

----------


## elmirka

Bajka o Tymku jest do pobrania ze strony suchy poranek, jest darmowa, można posłuchać audiobooka lub poczytać ebooka, jak kto woli.

----------


## Gabinka

Mamy audioobok ale jak tylko będzie możliwość kupienia na suchy poranek książki to na pewno kupimy. Synek lubi jak ja czytam a wolę papierowe ksiażki.

----------


## elmirka

Chyba pisali tam, że nakład wyczerpany, być może planują kolejne. Póki co możesz pobrać też ebook i czytać sama dziecku

----------


## Kumata

A widzieliście przygody Jacka? Jest zakładka z bajkami dla dzieci o przygodach Jacka i agentki Suchy Poranek.

----------


## Sandy

Tam masz całą zakładkę "Przygody Jacka" i nawet możliwość puszczenia krótkich bajek terapeutycznych. W zakładce z poradami z kolei, bardzo ciekawie napisane, jak rozmawiać z dzieckiem, by nie czuło się zawstydzone i upokorzone swoim problemem. Takie abc dla rodzica ten Suchy Poranek  :Smile:

----------


## Kumata

Tak na stronie suchyporanek.pl jest bardzo dużo porad i wsparcia lekarzy. To mega skarbnica wiedzy dla rodziców dzieci, które zmagają się z problemem moczenia nocnego.

----------


## Irisaa

Mamusie, możecie polecić jakiegoś dobrego specjalistę z okolic Łodzi? Nie chcę iść nigdzie w ciemno, wolę kogoś sprawdzonego.

----------


## wenezuela

> Chyba mnie coś ominęło. Co to za bajki są?


na stronie suchego poranka jest zakładka ksiązka i tam można ściągnąć audiobook albo e-booka, u nas się fajnie to sprawdzio jako czytanka usypianka

----------


## elmirka

Są tam też takie krótkie bajeczki o Jacku, można pooglądać przed snem  :Smile:

----------

